# What's so wrong with Pokemon Battle Revolution?



## Bombsii (Sep 25, 2008)

Now I was surfing the internet when thinking of finally getting Pokemon Battle Revolution, seeing whether it was worth my while. I saw some pretty harsh reviews. Saying it was "Ludricrously boring and repetitive, even the graphics are'nt as good as they should be"- I have no idea what game they were playing. Now i've got it. Yes, maybe a little repititive, but the music, graphics and commentator (nice touch) all greaten the experience, well I love it anyway. Boring if you don't have Diamond or Pearl mind.

Also for some strange reason I love Sableye in this game. Dunno why he just looks so cool. Same with Rhypherior who is always cool anyway.


----------



## Peegeray (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Whats so wrong with Pokemon Battle Revolution?*

really boring if you don't have wifi (even with it it's still kinda lame)
i do like the graphics though


----------



## surskitty (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Whats so wrong with Pokemon Battle Revolution?*

[fixes tags]

PBR graphics aren't significantly better than Pokemon Colosseum: like Colosseum, they appear to be reusing models and it's pretty damn noticeable depending on what Pokemon you use.  Typically, the DP graphics are neat while the RBY Pokemon are also not bad; GSC models and RSE models are pretty freaking close to the older ones.

Also, the game is _really slow_.  There's no reason for the fifteen-second-gap where it'd normally deliver the quip when the narrator's disabled.  It also doesn't help that the commentator is a lot more irritating than the earlier ones....

The whole "customizing your trainer" thing was pretty anticlimactic, too: it'd work a lot better if you could mix and match outfits, but then that'd be harder.  Still, I'd like to have been able to equip the Roserade hat or something without the whole entire costume, or if they weren't limited to one particular character model.


It's not godawful, but it's not worth $50, considering how it's basically half of Stadium/Stadium 2/Colosseum/XD.  It'd've been a lot better if it was either ~25 dollars or it had something in the way of minigames.


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 25, 2008)

It depends mostly on your tastes in what you enjoy doing. I'm personally not that fond of endless battling without gaining experience for it, so I don't play mine much; if you enjoy that sort of thing, it's more likely to be for you. The graphics look pretty smooth to me, though I believe the game suffers from shoehorning all Pokémon into moving across the arena at the same very slow speed (the game overall tends to be really slow) and from the very random decision to only sometimes show full contact; I do love the great improvements in the look of the battles, however, and think with some modifications it would be a great battle look for a Colosseum-ish 3D RPG with the more varied camera angles, more interesting lighting and some better-looking Pokémon models. I don't think more than reasonably few painfully bad models got through to Battle Revolution from what I've seen, with a lot of R/B/Y ones, which tended to be the most problematic, being improved or remade; I still can't stand Butterfree's wings, though.

I personally could absolutely not care less about what you can do with the trainer customization feature, but eh. :/


----------



## surskitty (Sep 25, 2008)

Half-assed trainer customization is more irritating than none at all.  :/ They very well could have simply gone with Miis and it'd've likely worked better.

I love competitive-esque battling but the number one issue with PBR's implementation of it is the damn speed issue.  D: why so slow~~


----------



## Bombsii (Sep 25, 2008)

I understand all of your points but I still like it, I'm into the endless battling!
but yeah I guess it could use a little more strategy.
@Surskitty- It is a lot like XD/Stadium/Colosseum but I have'nt got any of them so I don't know what they're like also like the idea of Mii was a nice idea! they would'nt quite fit in though.


----------



## surskitty (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't think anyone said anything about strategy.


No, it isn't.  It's a lot like half of the game: there's absolutely nothing to do in PBR besides battle.  Colosseum and XD had story modes; Stadium and Stadium 2 had a minigame mode and a lot of the minigames were quite entertaining.  PBR just has amazingly slow battling.  As in "anything you do takes thirty seconds to happen".


----------



## Bombsii (Sep 26, 2008)

fair points, still love it though *Hugs*


----------



## Invader Palkia (Sep 26, 2008)

I really like it, but I still think they should have had minigames or something. :|
I hope they come out with another pokemon game for the Wii..


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Sep 26, 2008)

Mmmm. I've thought of buying that, saw the bad reviews, wanted to rent it, saw _more_ bad reviews, and just lost the idea altogether. 
I think the 3D console games should have a traditional story mode. I never quite cared for the console games since Pokemon Stadium. I don't like how you can only catch shadow Pokemon, take an obsene amount of time to train it to normal, and you _still_ can't get certain ones. 
But this is about PBR, isn't it? ^_^;


----------



## Meowzie-chan (Sep 27, 2008)

I never got PBR, but mostly because it remains freaking expensive... and I suck at competitive battling. However... I really think that they should have made a Wii game with a storyline. Just because Colloseum was THAT AWESOME.


----------



## surskitty (Sep 27, 2008)

Nah: Colosseum was too much in the realm of DARKER AND EDGIER and it handwave'd too much stuff.  :/  Also, Nintendo has consistently been pretty dumb about their motion-sensing-related stuff so.


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 2, 2008)

I've had it for like 5 months now, I still play it, guess its just my sort of game...


----------



## Registeel (Nov 2, 2008)

Its alright, rent it see if you like it then buy it.

I liked it so I bought it permanently.

Love the graphics.

Electrivire and Magmortar aren't to shabby either


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Nov 2, 2008)

I think it suffers the same problem as Ranch - there's nothing to it but one thing and that's battling. I got it, played it a little bit, got the Surfing Pikachu and then sold it off. There just wasn't enough to do for me to keep it =s Admittedly the graphics are a respectable step up, the "omg Pokemon are actually hitting each other!" part was kickass but the customising Trainer part was a joke =s 

I think you need to be a competitive battler to get the best out of it. Which I'm not XD


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 2, 2008)

Mediocre once the awesomeness of the 3D battling Pokémon wears off, you've beaten all the colosseums and you've imported the Magmortar, Electivire and surfing Pikachu to D/P. The trainer customisation was a nice touch but it was underexploited, and without WiFi it's really not especially worth it.

(Having said that I bought PBR expecting an RPG and wasn't particularly disappointed ^_^)


----------



## surskitty (Nov 2, 2008)

Dark Shocktail said:


> I think it suffers the same problem as Ranch


Ranch isn't fifty dollars.


The competitive battling aspects of PBR are pretty sad, too, seeing as Nintendo's idea of what should be banned does not fit in well with most of the competitive battlers.  Plus, the game takes ~forever~ to do anything.


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 2, 2008)

It is an aquired taste


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 2, 2008)

I wasn't interested in buying it, mostly because I rarely buy anything that isn't a Pokemon RPG and I suck at competitive battling. x3 I have no idea whether it's good or not, but it never appealed to me.


----------



## Jetx (Nov 2, 2008)

I would totally get this if I had a Wii, despite the bad reviews. Constant battling is my idea of a party ;P

Well... not quite.


----------



## see ya (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, it has nice graphics, but the battles are also horribly slow, and there is literally NO POINT in playing if you don't have a copy of Diamond/Pearl and/or Wifi on you. There is NO excuse for the lack of choice regarding rental pokemon or ANY sort of extras beyond trainer  customization. Geez, at least they could have put in a few minigames a la the Stadium titles. I guess the worst thing about this is despite that it's on a more powerful system, it's a severe _downgrade_ from everything that came before it.


----------



## theinsanething (Nov 15, 2008)

Hahah, they don't even hit each other, they angle the camera just the right way to make it appear that.

Hell, look at Brawl, it does the same thing.


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Mar 4, 2009)

I like it for one main reason: online battling. The graphics may not be the best, but I really like being able to battle actual people in real time. (well, almost real time, anyways...)

I am also obsessed with collecting all the rare berries.


----------



## Kabigon (Mar 10, 2009)

The only thing that I thought was gay about it was the pure lack of a leader board.

I would love to actually rate my battles against real people depending especially the ones that say they can beat you on it. Although it would make it worse since everyone would use ubers.


----------



## Chao (Mar 11, 2009)

The japanese trailer for it made it look so much better than it actually was.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eOW6sa9Oc0&feature=related


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 11, 2009)

Is that the japanese version of the game or a overexxageration for the trailer?


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Mar 11, 2009)

hey guys way to seriously bump a thread.


----------



## Sapphiron (Mar 20, 2009)

It's because there's not much to do unless you do a lot of online battling with anonymous people or people you met online or in real life. If you love watching your Pokemon duel in impressive 3-D (well, cept for the flat audience) graphics and love being able to jump into a quick (but sometimes not so quick) battle online, along with getting some degree of customization for your character, this is your game. If not, then it isn't.

I prefer battling on PBR over D/P because the battling looks cooler and I don't have to beg for FCs if I wanna battle online. That and I can actually look at least slightly different from my opponent (well, different from the popular Cool Boy model and even some avatars that share the same model as I) while on D/P, everyone's an identical twin of everyone. I don't play it too often, but every now and again, I pop in the CD and battle some people online.

Also, if you want a quick, easy way to get Magmortar or Electivire and don't care about nicknames, that's a bonus.

But, if they mixed this with a 3-D RPG, then we'd have a game with an at least slightly better reception. If they make a sequel of PBR or a battle mode outside of the RPG in a similar manner as PBR, they should put some work into character customization. If we had an in-depth customization feature, that would be epic. Nintendo at least introduced the system, but they're only at the tip of the iceberg. Along with that, they should work on online battling, regulating Ubers, and stuff like that. (Even though formulating Uber counters can be fun and make you feel like an evil genius for doing so. I made an anti-Darkrai Snorlax, but I dunno if it's really gonna be that effective without proper EV training and maybe some other tweaks.)


----------

